# The Military- A MUST READ!



## Gunner (11 Jul 2004)

This was recently emailed to me.   It is based on a US soldier but there are similar elements for Canadians as well.


 Military

The average age of the military man is 19 years. He is a short haired, tight-muscled kid who, under normal circumstances is considered by society as half man, half boy. Not yet dry behind the ears, not old enough to buy a beer, but old enough to die for his country. He never really cared much for work and he would rather wax his own car than wash his father's; but he has never collected unemployment either. 

He's a recent High School graduate; he was probably an average student, pursued some form of sport activities, drives a ten year old jalopy, and has >a steady girlfriend that either broke up with him when he left, or swears to >be waiting when he returns from half a world away. He listens to rock and roll or hip-hop or rap or jazz or swing and 155mm howizitor. He is 10 or 15 pounds lighter now than when he was at home because he is working or fighting from before dawn to well after dusk. 

He has trouble spelling, thus letter writing is a pain for him, but he can field strip a rifle in 30 seconds and reassemble it in less time in the dark. He can recite to you the nomenclature of a machine gun or grenade launcher and use either one effectively if he must. He digs foxholes and latrines and can apply first aid like a professional. He can march until he is told to stop or stop until he is told to march. 

He obeys orders instantly and without hesitation, but he is not without spirit or individual dignity. He is self-sufficient. He has two sets of fatigues: he washes one and wears the other. He keeps his canteens full and his feet dry. He sometimes forgets to brush his teeth, but never to clean his rifle. He can cook his own meals, mend his own clothes, and fix his own hurts. If you're thirsty, he'll share his water with you; if you are hungry, his food. He'll even split his ammunition with you in the midst of battle when you run low. 

He has learned to use his hands like weapons and weapons like they were his hands. He can save your life - or take it, because that is his job. He will often do twice the work of a civilian, draw half the pay(no unions) and still find ironic humour in it all. He has seen more suffering and death then he should have in his short lifetime. He has stood atop mountains of dead bodies, and helped to create them. 

He has wept in public and in private, for friends who have fallen in combat and is unashamed. He feels every note of the National Anthem vibrate through his body while at rigid attention, while tempering the burning desire to 'square-away' those around him who haven't bothered to stand, remove their hat, or even stop talking. In an odd twist, day in and day out, far from home, he defends their right to be disrespectful. Just as did his Father, Grandfather, and Great-grandfather, he is paying the price for our freedom. Beardless or not, he is not a boy. 

He is the Fighting Man that has kept this country free for many years. He has asked nothing in return, except our friendship and understanding. Remember him, always, for he has earned our respect and admiration with his blood. And now we even have woman over there in danger, doing their part in this tradition of going to War when our nation calls us to do so. As you go to bed tonight, remember this shot.. A short lull, a little shade and a picture of loved ones in their helmets....... Prayer wheel for our military... ease don't break it. This is a ribbon for soldiers fighting around the world........


----------



## Scott (11 Jul 2004)

Wow is the only word that I can think of


----------



## Fruss (12 Jul 2004)

to all soldiers in all countries..  I don't think that applies only to the US or Canadian army but to every single military person in this world.


----------



## Scott (13 Jul 2004)

I can remember an excerpt from  military a quote that went something like this (Not verbatim)

"It is not the activist who guaranteed civil rights but the soldier"

The very people who spit on us have us to thank for that right.

Cheers!


----------



## Lance Wiebe (13 Jul 2004)

Yeah, Charles Province wrote a big long thing "It is the soldier".  

Part of it is in my signature.


----------



## Scott (13 Jul 2004)

Thank you Lance, I had been looking for that as it had been misplaced.

Cheers!


----------



## bossdog (9 Aug 2004)

God, I love being a soldier!


----------



## Nadebait (22 Aug 2004)

I'm getting my application in first thing monday morning .


----------



## armyrules (9 Nov 2004)

that was great I loved it reading this makes me think that my decision of joining the military gets even stonger I can't see myself doing anything else.    

            Great post Gunner


----------



## HollywoodHitman (9 Nov 2004)




----------

